# Found in Ditton Fields Cambridge



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

With Blue Cross tonight and being taken to Wood Green tomorrow

https://www.facebook.com/cambridgeb...2114752173652/854518147933305/?type=1&fref=nf


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh bless her she looks a really lovely dog, hope her owners are looking for her.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I hope she is, lucky she was found, Ditton Fields is near a very busy road. No updates this morning so I think she must be with WG


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> I hope she is, lucky she was found, Ditton Fields is near a very busy road. No updates this morning so I think she must be with WG


She is a very lucky dog then to be picked up. I hope it is just a case of she has escaped and got lost. Mind you shes a smasher so hopefully if she isn't claimed she will soon find a good home.


----------

